# Steppenwolf limited t2 gestohlen



## pakeha (30. April 2014)

Letzten Dienstag wurde mir mein Steppenwolf limited t2 vom Zaun losgebrochen und gestohlen und zwar in Bielefeld Gellershagen Am Meierteich. Das ist mein 3. Rad in einem Jahr. Irgendwie habe ich echt pech. Vermisse das gute Stück


----------



## balder (30. April 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht vertue habe ich das Rad gestern in Bielefeld Ubbedissen gesehen Es Fuhr auf der Detmolderstraße Stadt auswärts.
Es ist mir Aufgefallen da der Fahrer relativ Rücksichtslos fuhr und mich fast über den haufen.
Kann es aber nicht zu 100% sagen da es schon dämmerte.
Hallte aber weiterhin die Augen auf. Wenn ich ihn nochmal sehe halte ich ihn an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pakeha (30. April 2014)

wirklich? Kannst du mir einen genauen Ort auf Google maps zeigen wo das war? Wäre super hilfreich! Weißt du noch wie der Fahrer aussah?
Bestes


----------



## balder (30. April 2014)

JA wirklich mit sowas macht man keine scherze.



Da wo der Grüne Pfeil ist Komme da immer mit dem Hund aus dem Wald. Für eine genau personen beschreibung war es wie gesagt schon zu dunkel und ging relativ schnell.Der Fahrer trug eine Kaputte sehr helle Jeans und einen Dunkelen Kapuzzen Pulli und der beleidung nach war er Osteuropäer. Wie gesagt kann ich auch nicht zu 100% sagen ob es das Rad war. Es war ein Weisses Steppenwolf.


----------



## pakeha (30. April 2014)

Polzei wurde gebrieft und sind jetzt up to date. Wär ja mal was wenn es sich tatsächlich klären ließe 
Besten dank nochmal. Muss jetzt wohl warten und weiterhin bitten: augen offen halten


----------



## balder (8. Mai 2014)

gibt es was neues?


----------



## pakeha (8. Mai 2014)

Nein. Leider habe ich nichts wieder gehört. Du hast nicht zufällig den shady typen noch mal wieder gesehen? ^^


----------



## balder (8. Mai 2014)

nein leider nicht hätte ihn dieses mal auch aufgehalten und mir das rad genauer angesehn und die polizei hinzu gezogen.


----------



## pakeha (8. Mai 2014)

Du wärst nen Held


----------



## balder (8. Mai 2014)

Solche leute sind das letzte. den muss man das handwerk legen.


----------

